# How to Replace Phaeton Wiper Blades



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Wiper blade change and light adjustment panel*

I just noticed something I've not seen before while exploring the "settings" position of the infotainment system. I noticed an option that allows for wiper (not diaper) change and also for adjustment of the headlights. Has anyone fiddled with these features yet? Under "settings" it is labeled under service and maintenance I think. Anyway, just curious if anyone has fooled around with these features. I'm also wondering if the reason I've never seen this is maybe when I changed to European codes did this suddenly become available.


----------



## whealy (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Wiper blade change and light adjustment panel (dcowan699)*

Seen is in the infotainment system and the manual. Hope this helps explain it a little better.
When scraping ice or snow, I realized the wipers are recessed into the hood to much to allow them to be "fliped" out of the way. I would guess this is an arodynamic design? I have thought of using this option to see if they can be positioned away from the windshield for clearing, just haven't gotten that far. 










_Modified by whealy at 7:46 PM 2-6-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Wiper blade change and light adjustment panel (dcowan699)*

The 'Headlight Adjustment' function is something that we as owners will probably never need to use. Activating this function causes both of the headlight washer jets to extend, thus allowing the technician access to a headlight alignment adjustment screw that is normally covered up by the flat panel on the front of the washer jet.
Phaeton headlights are electronically adjusted - the headlight level control system is dynamic, and uses data collected from the level sensors on each wheel. It should only be necessary to adjust the screw in the event of, uh, an 'impact' that might laterally misalign the headlights. We as owners cannot do this properly, because headlight alignment requires both a diagnostic scan tool, and a headlight alignment jig such as a VAS 5208 or 5209 tester.
The wiper change control lifts the wipers up a little bit from their normal park position at the very bottom of the windshield, to allow the wiper arms to be pulled up free of the glass and positioned at a right angle to the glass when the wiper blades are changed. If the wiper blades are not first moved up to the 'change' position, the wiper arm will scrape the trailing edge of the hood as it is lifted up beyond about a 30° angle from the glass.
Both of these service modes - headlight alignment and wiper change - can be invoked with a diagnostic scan tool, and in practice, that is how they are invoked. VW provides the owners with the ability to invoke these modes themselves, from the infotainment center, in case the owner wants to perform this work by themselves and they do not have a diagnostic scan tool.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Wiper blade change and light adjustment panel (dcowan699)*

Here is a better explanation:


----------



## dt1963 (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Wiper blade change and light adjustment panel (PanEuropean)*

Just installed new blades. Once again this vehicle amazes me - that something as simple as wiper replacement can be so simple and yes, elegant, is a testament to VW's engineering prowess.
Normally I would have had the dealership do this simple task but I'm actually glad I did it myself. Not only did it renew my appreciation of this wonderful car but prevented my perfectly imcompetent service department from screwing it up.
Dan


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Michael.... Advance Auto Parts*

Michael, 
I feel I need to put new blades on my wiper system as they are really making a noise as they sweep the windshield. Did those wiper blades you bought here in Trussville at the Advance Auto Parts work out OK for you???


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Michael.... Advance Auto Parts (dcowan699)*

Hi David:
Yes, they worked perfectly. I'll write up a detailed post, with pictures, later tonight. I just got off a 9 hour flight (am back in Canada) - will take a nap first, I think.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Windshield wiper blade on any car (or aircraft) usually deteriorate due to exposure to sunlight and ozone in the atmosphere long before they wear out from abrasion against the windshield. Typically, a blade will last between 6 and 12 months before substandard wiping performance is evident. If the blade is older than 12 months, performance will be substantially worse than what it was when the blade was new.
There are two possible ways to refresh the windshield wiper blades on a Phaeton: One way is to purchase and install a complete replacement wiper, and the other way is to replace the rubber blade only. There are advantages and disadvantages to both methods.
*Replacing the Entire Wiper Assembly*
Advantages 
– It’s really quick and easy to do, takes about 30 seconds per side.
– It can be done by your VW dealer when your Phaeton is in for service, or, you can do it yourself, no tools are needed.
Disadvantage 
– $60 cost for two new wiper assemblies.
– Some dealerships may charge to install the blades (typically 1/10th of an hour labour).
*Replacing the Blade Only*
Advantages 
– $6 cost for two new wiper blades.
– It’s a simple job to do, no special tools or skills are needed, and it’s kind of fun to do it.
Disadvantages
– It takes about 20 minutes to do the work – maybe a bit longer the first time you do it.
– You need to do it yourself. In theory, you could ask your VW dealer to do it for you, but the labour charge would negate the savings on the parts purchase.
– You need to do a bit of hunting around to find an exact match for the blade.
 *- Edit added January 14, 2006 after driving for 6 weeks with replacement blade inserts: * The replacement inserts don't work as well as replacing the whole wiper blade with an original VW part. See my comments at the top of page 2 of this thread.
This post provides instructions for either method.
If you want to replace the blades only, rather than the entire wiper assembly, it is essential that you purchase a replacement blade that has exactly the same profile as the original blade. After a few unsuccessful forays to Wal-Mart, I eventually found the correct replacement blade at an AutoZone store in David Cowan’s town. I purchased Trico blades – longer than what was recommended – an








*Suitable Replacement Blade*
This blade is longer than what is needed - you cut it to size.








*1* – Put the wipers in the ‘wiper change’ position, using the control on the infotainment console. This will move the two wiper arms up into the fully extended position. If you try and lift the wiper arms when they are in the usual parked position, you will scratch the paint on the trailing edge of the hood - and, you won't be able to lift the blades up high enough to rotate them and remove the blade from the wiper arm.
The control for moving the wiper blades to the maintenance position can be found within the commands available from the ‘VEHICLE’ button.
*Maintenance Function Screen*
*Important Tech Tip:* You can only operate the wiper arms from this maintenance screen if the wiper switch is in the *OFF* position. 
If the wiper arms do not move when you press the button, it is because the wiper switch is still in the 'intermittent wipe' position, 
because you left it there the last time it was raining.








*Wiper Changing Position*
Note that the longer of the two blades goes on the driver side of the car.








*2* – Lift the wiper blade away from the glass, rotate the blade about 45°, and pull it towards you. It will come off the wiper arm.
*Removal is very simple and requires no tools or force*








*3* – Lower the wiper arm (now missing the blade) back down to the glass. Do not leave the wiper arm standing up away from the glass – if it decides to snap back, powered by the spring, it will crack the windshield! (Thanks, Chris, for this tip!)
*4* – Take the blades to a workbench. Bring along a small pair of needle-nose pliers, and a very small slotted screwdriver or a dental tool.
*5* – Grasp the rubber blade at each end of the assembly, and wiggle it back and forth. You will discover that the blade is attached firmly at one end, but loose at the other. You will be taking apart the end that the blade is attached firmly to.
*6* – Pull the cap off the end of the blade that the wiper is attached firmly to. You might be able to do this with your fingers, or, perhaps you might have to use a pair of pliers, or pry the cap off by placing it against the edge of a workbench and pressing on it.
*One way to remove the cap from the end*








*7* – Once the cap is off, you will see that there is a small metal tang that presses down into the wiper blade to hold it in place. Pry this tang upwards a little bit using a small screwdriver or a dental tool.
*Before lifting the tang*








*After lifting the tang*








*8* – Slide the blade out from the assembly. If you encounter any difficulty removing the blade, immerse the whole assembly in a sink full of warm water and dish soap. This will lubricate the blade and allow it to come out easily.
*Removing the old blade*








*9* – Cut the new blade to the exact size of the existing blade. The new blade might come with some metal strips and other accessory parts included. These metal strips and accessory parts can be discarded, they are not needed for cars manufactured by VW.
*10* – Wash the track that the old blade was in using warm water, dish soap, and a toothbrush. This will clean dirt out of the track and make it easy to slide the new blade into the slot.
*Cleaning the blade channel before installing the new blade*








*11* – Install the new blade. This normally requires a bit of tugging and wiggling. It is difficult to install the new blade if the channel is dry, but pretty easy to install it if everything has been wetted with water and dish soap, and you did a good job cleaning dust and dirt out of the channel. The first half of the new blade usually goes in easily, the second half requires a bit of fooling around. Be sure that when you are finished, there is no tension or compression on the blade. If the blade is compressed or under tension, it may not wipe satisfactorily when you reinstall it.
*12* – Press the metal tang back (from step 7) down to lock the new blade in place.
*13* – Install the cap on the end of the wiper. If it does not appear to snap on firmly, apply a tiny dab of cyanoacrylate glue (Crazy Glue) to the assembly, opposite the blade. Use half as much glue as you think you need – a little goes a long way.
*If the tab was damaged during removal, you might need a drop of glue to hold the cap on.*








*14* – Put the blades back on the car. The longer of the two goes on the driver side.
I don't know how many times the blade can be replaced before it becomes necessary to replace the complete assembly. My guess is that eventually, the cap on the end will break, and that will necessitate purchasing a new assembly. In the meantime, for $6 and 20 minutes of work every 6 months, I can benefit from top wiper performance, without having to be worried about streaking caused by blade deterioration.
Michael


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: How to Replace Phaeton Wiper Blades (PanEuropean)*

Micheal,
we have had people here in europe too, that replaced the blade only. The problem we experienced was the quality of the blades and how long they lasted. If you experience any problems or the opposite, please let me/us know.


----------



## pilgrim7777 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: How to Replace Phaeton Wiper Blades (Theresias)*

I did replace the wiper blades in the same fashion for the Phaeton and they work very well. I posted the similar method on the UK touareg (mytouareg web site). The blades are equally as good.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to Replace Phaeton Wiper Blades (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_The problem we experienced was the quality of the blades and how long they lasted.

Hi Sebastian:
My guess is that the aftermarket replacement blade will not provide the same longevity as the OEM blade, simply because of the price point of the replacement blade. However, in my case, my objective is to have a new set of blades every 6 months, without having to pay $60 each time, so, blade longevity is not a concern. As long as the aftermarket blade performs as well as the OEM blade during the first 6 months, I'm happy.
I have not used the wipers much since I replaced the blades, but on the two occasions that I did use them, they worked very well - no more 'lingering film' type residue after the blade passes across the windshield.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: How to Replace Phaeton Wiper Blades (dcowan699)*

Are wiper blades supposed to be replaced every 10K miles under warranty? Is that on their check list of things to do? I thought it was. If so, I don't think my dealership did it because I just can't see how mine would be this noisy just after 4000 miles.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to Replace Phaeton Wiper Blades (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_Are wiper blades supposed to be replaced every 10K miles under warranty? 

I don't know for sure, but I kind of suspect not, because they are a 'wear part', like a brake pad or a tire. Probably the warranty documentation in the first part of the owner manual would explain what is included and what is not.
Michael


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Wiper blades are not covered by the warranty or the maintenance program. As far as I know, only BMW and Audi cover wear and tear items as part of their maintenance agreements and I would not be surprised to see those types of items dropped in the future.
~PC


----------



## PC Dave (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: How to Replace Phaeton Wiper Blades (PanEuropean)*

Michael, another "thank you" for posting this, these tutorials are of enormous value. I printed out your "flat tire change" instructions (in color no less) and keep it in the trunk. Now I'll have to change my wipers as well..


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: How to Replace Phaeton Wiper Blades (PanEuropean)*

After driving in the snow today I decided that I needed new blades. I ordered from the dealer at $30.00 each but then came accross this ad on ebay. Seems to be a great deal. Anybody ever try these out. for $18.95 seems like a bargin.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWD1V

_Modified by Kcmover at 3:21 PM 12-7-2005_


_Modified by Kcmover at 3:22 PM 12-7-2005_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: How to Replace Phaeton Wiper Blades (Kcmover)*

That's $24.00 including shipping. Still, not too shabby.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: How to Replace Phaeton Wiper Blades (reneestreg)*

Kind of buggy that the photo used on the ebay listing looks nothing like the ohotos of the actual part. Let us know what they send you. One down, nine left.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: How to Replace Phaeton Wiper Blades (reneestreg)*

I hope this works for you but the way the wipers blades fit onto the wiper arm on the Phaeton is quite specialized. I've never seen another fitment like it. I would be surprised if these standard looking blades would work. 
If the cross section of the rubber insert is the same (see Michael's picture above), you could remove it from the replacement blade and insert it into the VW blade as Michael describes. I've followed his directions and the only thing I disagree with is that it takes 5 minutes each blade, not 10.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

One more advantage of living in the desert, Only about 6 inches of rain per year and I can miss most of that in the garage. So wiper blades last for years if you maintain then a bit.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GripperDon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GripperDon* »_So wiper blades last for years if you maintain then a bit.

Hi Don:
They might appear to last for years, in the sense that there is no noticeable wear on the blades, but my guess is that blade performance - being able to provide a clean wipe with no residual streaking or momentary haze - falls off just as quick in Arizona as it does in areas of the world that get seasonal monsoon rains.
I flew out of a base in the Sahara desert for a while - we never used the wipers, but still replaced the blades every 6 months. When aircraft are parked in the desert areas of the American Southwest, the wiper blades are replaced before the engines are started to ferry them out again. The primary cause of blade degradation in each case is exposure to ozone, industrial pollution, and UV radiation. This is why most manufacturers ship vehicles from the factory with the 'real' wiper blades sealed up in the trunk, and a pair of tiny little temporary blades installed on the wiper arms.
Michael


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: How to Replace Phaeton Wiper Blades (Kcmover)*

New Blades finally came in to Barron and I picked them up today. While there I ordered the Winter Mats as my carpeted mats are taking a beating. 
I installed the wipers at the dealership in about 30 seconds. Easiest wiper install on a car ever. The Service writer told me he give me help if needed and he watched and also was amazed how fast and easy the task was for a complicated car.








Next time I just might try it Michael's DIY way.


_Modified by Kcmover at 1:13 PM 12-23-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to Replace Phaeton Wiper Blades (PanEuropean)*

Interesting to note that the Phaeton Owner Manual suggests that changing the wiper blades is an activity that the driver can do - there is no need to have the technician at the dealership do the work for you. Obviously, the manual suggests that you replace the whole wiper blade assembly, not just the rubber strip...








Thanks to Whealy for the scan below.
*Phaeton Owner Manual - Instructions for Changing Wiper Blades*


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: How to Replace Phaeton Wiper Blades (PanEuropean)*

There is not much to the whole wiper blade assembly. Its basically the rubber with a attached mounting eylet for lack of a better word. I will have to try it Michael's way the next time as its very easy after you really look at the wiper design. For a complicated car this is the most basic item. 
By the way if your old blades are making a lot of noise and not wiping very well, then you wouldn't beleive how nice a new set works. I've never been a big blade changer but new blades are the real deal.


----------



## astroblade (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey guys, I found this this thread looking for how to replace wiper blades on a '03 Passat. I had purchased Bosch Icons. They are identical to the OEM. Same aero design, everything except the attachment method. That made the pictoral posted here very helpful. Thanks much!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Wiper blade change and light adjustment panel (dcowan699)*

Well - after spending a month or so driving around with my 'el-cheapo' replacement wiper blades (the process I described on the first page of this thread), I have come to the conclusion that perhaps it is not such a good idea after all to try to save a few bucks by replacing only the wiping edge.
I drove from Toronto to Detroit and back earlier this week (to visit the NAIAS). It was raining lightly for most of the trip, and I was having a lot of difficulty getting good, appropriate response from the rainsensor when I had the wipers set in the 'automatic' position. I tried cleaning the glass over the rainsensor with an alcohol wipe, and cleaning the blade itself with an alcohol wipe, but this only provided temporary relief - the system would then work fine for about 50 miles of driving, then get cranky again.
So - I ordered two complete replacement wiper blade assemblies from my VW dealer - total cost about USD $55. They arrived today, and I installed them (by this I mean I replaced the entire wiper thing on both sides). Wow - what a difference! First of all, no streaking or lingering film - the glass wiped crystal clear every time. Second, I drove 100 miles in rain today, and the rainsensor worked perfectly every time.
The only thing I can think of that could account for the difference is that the quality of the rubber on the OEM Volkswagen 'Made in Belgium' wiper blades is better than the quality of the rubber on the $6.95 Auto Zone replacement blade elements.
So - I now retract my suggestion to replace the blade elements as described above. I think it is overall more trouble-free to fork out the money to get the high-quality VW OEM replacement assemblies.
Michael


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Windshield Wiper Rubbing?*

I've noticed that my drivers side wiper is etching the glass in an arc about 4" above the VIN plate. It looks like maybe the edge of the wiper blade where the rubber meets the metal. How do I stop this ASAP?
Thanks
Art


----------



## blevinson (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Windshield Wiper Rubbing? (ArtWarshaw)*

I also noticed a wiper problem today. Occasionaly the top of the drivers side wiper goes a little to far and hits the window frame. (the top left of the window).


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Windshield Wiper Rubbing? (blevinson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blevinson* »_I also noticed a wiper problem today. Occasionaly the top of the drivers side wiper goes a little to far and hits the window frame. (the top left of the window).

I just looked in my service manual and it appears the only adjustment is to re-position the wiper arm.
Basically, you put the wipers into the 'change wipers' position, then park them, then measure between the middle of the wiper blade insert and the bottom of the windshield at the outside end of the blade. This measurement should be 5mm. If it's not, you re-position the wiper arm.
Truthfully, if your car is under warranty then I'd let the dealer handle it.


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Windshield Wiper Rubbing? (ArtWarshaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArtWarshaw* »_I've noticed that my drivers side wiper is etching the glass in an arc about 4" above the VIN plate. It looks like maybe the edge of the wiper blade where the rubber meets the metal. How do I stop this ASAP?
Thanks
Art

Sounds like you need replacement blades to me ... they are not cheap but it is a very easy do-it-yourself task. It'll take you just a few minutes.
How to Replace Phaeton Wiper Blades 
Edit: I just reviewed the wiper replacement post and you should note that you should probably skip the 'refill' part and just purchase replacement blade assemblies from your dealer.



_Modified by pretendcto at 10:10 PM 3-9-2006_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Windshield Wiper Rubbing? (blevinson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blevinson* »_I also noticed a wiper problem today. Occasionaly the top of the drivers side wiper goes a little to far and hits the window frame. (the top left of the window).

You may want to consider the possibility that the right blade and the left blade are on the wrong sides. They attach in an identical fashion so getting them on the wrong side would be an easy mistake. I just placed new blades on my car 3 weeks ago and if I'm not mistaken, I think I recall one was longer than the other (can't remember which). If that is true, then I could see this as being a potential solution to your problem. These blades are so well designed that I just can't see any other way this could be happening. I've been wrong many times in the past but check this out ....it would be such an easy fix.
Just a thought.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Windshield Wiper Rubbing? (blevinson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blevinson* »_I also noticed a wiper problem today. Occasionaly the top of the drivers side wiper goes a little to far and hits the window frame. (the top left of the window).

The driver's blade is longer than the passenger one. However, I have seen one instance just like yours where the nut holding the armature to the spindle worked itself loose & allowed the wiper greater range of motion than intended.


----------



## fuse (May 30, 2005)

*Re: Windshield Wiper Rubbing? (chrisj428)*

y driver's wiper was hiting the trim on the side of the window-fixed at the dealer with the last service.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Windshield Wiper Rubbing? (pretendcto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pretendcto* »_...measure between the middle of the wiper blade insert and the bottom of the windshield at the outside end of the blade. This measurement should be 5mm... 

5 mm on the *DRIVER *side, but 20 mm on the passengers side.
Michael
*From the VW Repair manual*


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Windshield Wiper Rubbing? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_5 mm on the *DRIVER *side, but 20 mm on the passengers side.

Looks like we've found a discrepancy in the factory service manual. I found your reference under 'Windshield wiper blades, check park position, adjust if necessary' however, I looked at a different section titled 'Wiper blade park position, setting'.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Windshield Wiper Rubbing? (pretendcto)*

Hi Paul:
Well, that wouldn't be the first time that an error has been found in the Bentley manual!







In fact, Bentley has a forum just for the purpose of reporting Phaeton Service Manual errors (the original German language one is perfect, it's the abridged English translation that has the problems). Here's the link - would you be willing to report this one? 
Michael
Robert Bentley Publishers - Phaeton Service Manual Discussion Forum


----------



## rcrussel (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Wiper blade change and light adjustment panel (PanEuropean)*

Has anyone tried the inserts from the 28" Michelin blades available from Walmart? I tried the Tryco inserts in my 2005 Touareg blades and they were difficult to install since the part of the insert that goes in the groove was slightly larger than the OEM inserts. It looks like the Michelin inserts will be a better fit.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Wiper blade change and light adjustment panel (rcrussel)*

I came to the conclusion that trying to replace the insert itself wasn't such a good idea (wiping results were not the best), so, I just went to the VW dealer and bought two new complete blade assemblies.
Michael


----------



## calmone (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Wiper blade change and light adjustment panel (PanEuropean)*

tried to get new blades today, of course they had to be ordered. $63.00


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Wiper blade change and light adjustment panel (calmone)*

Before you install the new blades, you might want to get a container of BonAmi powder cleanser and a wet facecloth, and do a really good scrub-job on the windshield to get rid of wax, industrial fallout, scuzz, stuff like that. You will be amazed at the difference that this makes.
Just be sure to thoroughly hose off all traces of the powder cleanser from the car. Some of these powder cleansers have small amounts of bleach in them. That won't hurt the glass, but if the powder remains on the paint overnight, it won't do it any good.
Michael
*Cleaning Windshield*


----------



## Ocphaetonfan (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: How to Replace Phaeton Wiper Blades (PanEuropean)*

Instead of going to all that trouble to change the rubber, buy a whole new blade. I work for autozone and we sell wipers just like that they're called Bosh Icons I love them I have them on my truck. They run 15-25 dollars each.


----------



## tgarbrecht (May 30, 2007)

*Wiper arm positioning-Clarification*

I've just replaced my wiper blades and notice, as others have, that the drivers side wiper arm hits the window trim during operation.
In searching the posts, there are instructions (below) on how to manually re-position the wiper arms, but I find them to be quite vague.
Has anyone had any luck with this? No matter how I reposition the wiper arms, I still get the knocking. 
Thanks,
Tyson

"Basically, you put the wipers into the 'change wipers' position, then park them, then measure between the middle of the wiper blade insert and the bottom of the windshield at the outside end of the blade. This measurement should be 5mm. If it's not, you re-position the wiper arm."


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Wiper arm positioning-Clarification (tgarbrecht)*

Mine is doing the same. 
Did you happen to bookmark the information you found. I did a search for wiper , arm, positioning and came back with 0 results. 



_Modified by GS340 at 4:55 PM 3-19-2008_


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Unfortunately, the search function on this forum is about as much use as a one legged man at an arse-kicking contest but, thanks to Michael, the FAQ section usually holds the answer:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2490889
I seem to recall a discussion about loosening the bolt itself so I'll have a look for that now...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3598317
Harry


_Modified by Prince Ludwig at 7:59 PM 3-19-2008_


----------



## Solipsism12 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: How to Replace Phaeton Wiper Blades (Ocphaetonfan)*

Just so everyone knows, there is one MAJOR difference between the Bosch Ikons that are available at the autoparts stores - the arm mount is not designed for the pin-type mounting on the Phaeton, but for the hook-type arm mounting found on most other cars.
What you can do, with a pair of needle-nose pilers and some small amount of effort, is remove the mounting from the old Phaeton blades and from the autoparts-store sourced Bosch Ikons and switch them. You need to be careful to open up, without breaking them, the four small metal tangs that connect the mounting to the metal strip of the wiper blade that holds the rubber squeegee part of the blade and then to carefully close and crimp them tightly onto the replacement blade assembly. The mounts appear to actually have tiny spot welds that secure them to the metal strips, but these are easy to 'pop' with a small screwdriver. All that said, I don't think your're actually going to save much money in the process, since the Bosch Ikons at the autoparts store aren't particularly inexpensive to begin with. The only reason I ended up doing this was because I didn't realize the mounts were different until I'd actually bought the blade replacements and gotten home. So far - six weeks, including during some heavy downpours, the cobbled-together replacement versions have worked just fine, but you wouldn't want the blade to end up coming off the arm while you're driving in the middle of nowhere at night in the rain, so keep that in mind if you try it.


----------



## jeffe51 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Wiper Blade refills*

Why do wiper blades cost $59 from VW?
not in stock...had to be ordered
Any after-market refills available?


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Wiper Blade refills (jeffe51)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1818550


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Wiper Blade refills (jeffe51)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeffe51* »_Why do wiper blades cost $59 from VW?
not in stock...had to be ordered
Any after-market refills available?

Hello Jeffe!
I walked in an picked-up my Wiper Blades in-stock.. they were 20.00 bucks a piece.. Wipers are pretty common item (wear and tear). I guess each Dealer is different...
Thanks!
- Adrian


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Wiper blade change and light adjustment panel (dcowan699)*

I followed the instructions on this thread until I nicked a piece off the insert while pulling it. It was then that I decided to keep on reading and saw Michael's comments about using OEM blades. I promptly ordered mine for $42.00 from the dealer. To add salt to the wound, the local auto parts store that carries the Trico brand, does not carry the type that was mentioned in the thread anymore.
I will report on how well the new ones perform.
cai


----------



## paxtora (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Wiper blade change and light adjustment panel (cai)*

The directions provided above and in the owner's manual, which are the same, worked perfectly for me and I used replacement wiper blades from Anco (AN C21 SB and AN C24 SB). The SB designation is critical. Finished the job in less than 5 mins. Wipers available at Amazon. I purchased from http://www.levineautoparts.com. I have no financial interest in either company.
OFF-TOPIC
I thought it was interesting that the moderator used PanEuropean, which is the name of the Honda ST1200/1300 in the USA. I have owned two ST12s and believe the ST to be the best all around bike that you can purchase. The bikes never had any mechanical problems. The only problems I had was replacing parts that I broke (e.g. mirror housing from dropping the bike). The bike, even at over 600 lbs, can keep up in the curves with any bike with the appropriate skill, practice and attention to conditions. And, this is true even with two up.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Wiper blade change and light adjustment panel (paxtora)*

ST 1100? Yes, I have heard of that kind of motorcycle...


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Wiper blade change and light adjustment panel (paxtora)*

Thank you for the tip on the refills. It is good to know that there is another alternative to the Trico ones.
What I am going to do is put the inserts you mentioned in the old wipers and have them ready to replace the ones I am buying, when those go bad. That way I have a set of blades at the ready.
cai


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Wiper blade change and light adjustment panel (cai)*

Don't know if you can source the same part from VW of America, but here in Europe VW sells original part # 1K0 955 429 B "wischgummi", i.e. OEM universal wiper blade refill. Yes, indeed it says "made in Belgium" on the package







The wiping result is, ehem, OEM grade.
Those are a perfect replacement for the Phaeton blades (and for most any VW's for that matter, you just cut to fit). The cost? Only about 9 euros / 14 USD a pair!
These can be occasionally sourced from Ebay Deutschland as well, for photos of this very part see: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...06048
I've "refilled" my wipers many times... The body part on these aerotwins does not really wear out in any way. And you're making a lot less waste as you're scrapping only the rubber parts!
The only limitation I know of is that the refills only work with original BOSCH manufactured blades. VAG (especially many Audis) use OEM blades manufactured by a company called SWF. You cannot refill those as the rubber does not come off! But, as it seems, Bosch also makes blades with the same part # for those VW/Audi models, too, and once you buy the first set of genuine Bosch Aerotwins, next time they're out, it's refill time!
Good luck shopping!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Wiper blade change and light adjustment panel (cai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cai* »_What I am going to do is put the inserts you mentioned in the old wipers...

Hi Cai:
Although you can replace the inserts (the rubber blade portion of the wiper assembly only), my experience was that replacing the inserts themselves didn't give as good results as replacing the whole blade assembly.
In other words - it takes quite a bit of owner labour to remove and replace the inserts, and a satisfactory outcome is not always guaranteed.
So, my recommendation is that we just buy complete new wiper blade assemblies - either from VW or from an aftermarket supplier, provided that the aftermarket supplier can provide identical fit, form, and function replacements - and then replace the whole assembly.
I realize that the first page of this thread started out as a "how to replace the inserts" exercise, but if you read through to the end, you will see that I didn't get satisfactory results from replacing the inserts, and consequently gave up on that idea.
Michael


----------



## thedini (Oct 20, 2009)

I am sorry. I am skeptical of wiper blades after I tried to "refill" my wipers with Rainx blades. The blade fit on but the trim would not. So now I have little faith in the universal blades. Can someone go list confirmed blades that fit with trim and where they came from. I am just about ready to go the the dealership because mine are just about gone!


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: (thedini)*

Thedini:
Read what Michael wrote above and read what I did. My advice, for what it is worth, go to the dealer and replace this set of blades. Then keep the old ones and refill them; when the ones you buy from the dealer now need replacement. Then use the ones you have refilled. See how they work and then decide whether the refill route works. You can refill the old ones when you get closer to replacing the ones you buy now. That is what I am going to do. 
I tried the Trico refills and I do not think that they work very well and my local parts store is not carrying them any more. Try the other brand that someone recently suggested in this thread.
Good luck.
cai


_Modified by cai at 5:20 PM 12-8-2009_


----------



## thedini (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks so much. I need to visit the dealer anyway. My headlights are flashing on and off and turning different colors!!! It is pretty neat!


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

I replaced my wipers today with Rain-X Latitudes, and they work really well. Cost $29 for the set from my local Advanced Auto. 
What I came to realize is there's nothing special about the wiper blade connector on the Phaeton. The only thing that's tricky is the 3" plastic "shield" that covers the pin mechanism. So I just unsnapped these from the ends of the wiper arms, and easily installed my new wipers. I then trimmed the plastic shields with some wire cutters so that they'd fit over the new blades. This meant cutting the 1/4" lip from the bottom part of the shield. Afterwards it snaps right back on.
Anyway, that's my two cents. Let me know if it works for you. 
Brian


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Goodyear Assurance blades at Costco*

Hi All:

I know this is an old thread but I picked up a set of Goodyear Assurance wiper blades(not refills) for my Phaeton at Costco. As I recall they were very inexpensive(less than $10 per side - my best recollection is about $7-$8) and looked to be of very good quality. So I picked up a pair and just installed them. You do have to change a plastic adapter(lots of different adapters included so application coverage is broad) that just snaps on, but that was a breeze. I haven't tried them in the rain but if they function as they look, I am going to pickup some more for future replacements and some for my Touareg. 

Since then I saw a flyer that we seem to receive monthly from Costco that says they are available as "buy one get one free." It does require a coupon(limit 2) and the sale runs from Sept 16, 2010 to Oct 10, 2010. I need to try mine under rain or simulated rain(garden hose) and if they do well, I will try getting a lifetime supply for my two VWs. That's going to require multiple coupons and visits but I think the store generally has the flyers floating around. 

Jim X


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

*TP wiper blades part nos TVF53 & TVF60*

There are some non-OEM 'Phaeton' wiper blades advertised on eBay, from manufacturer/distributor TP, part nos TVF53 and TVF60. On the box they list '08- Phaeton as compatible. The vendor's ad doesn't say a model year.

Maybe the wiper fitting changed post '08, I don't know, but they aren't a one-for-one fit on '05 Phaeton, because the factory wiper-arm end trim must be discarded in order to use the plastic adapter supplied.

I don't want to discard this trim part, so I will try some other blades. Maybe someone with a post-'08 can comment. The rubber element is sufficiently different from OEM that I didn't try substitution.

The blades seem excellent quality, apart from that. I am posting because this brand is widely available in UK.


*Blade (OEM below, TP part above)*










*Detail. The grey is the transit protector, to be discarded of course.*










*Reminder of the wiper arm end on '05 RHD*










Chris


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

Chris

I previously tried some of those blades and the passenger side one worked perfectly but I couldn't figure out how to bend the driver side one so that it wiped properly.

I've now discovered Bosch have some multi-fit Aerotwin blades. I couldn't fit these to the wiper arm but it's easy to remove the rubbers and retro-fit them to the existing Phaeton blades. A pair of these blades (AM24U and AM21U) cost about £30 at the moment.

Adam


----------



## wouterjansen60 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Forusm, 

My wiper arms does not come into service postion after selecting the softkey on the infotainment system. I Know it previously did worked fine before.... Actually i do have a failure warning on Vagcom, but at the same time the wipers just worked fine, and still do... 

Any thoughts? 

Thanks, wouter


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> I previously tried some of those blades and the passenger side one worked perfectly but I couldn't figure out how to bend the driver side one so that it wiped properly.
> 
> I've now discovered Bosch have some multi-fit Aerotwin blades. I couldn't fit these to the wiper arm but it's easy to remove the rubbers and retro-fit them to the existing Phaeton blades. A pair of these blades (AM24U and AM21U) cost about £30 at the moment.
> 
> Adam


 I gave up, and decided that the cost of shortly needing the engine out so massively dwarfed the wiper blades that I just got a pair from the VW parts dept, popped them on and forgot about them! 

I have to say the OEM ones are excellent. 

Chris


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> i do have a failure warning on Vagcom, but at the same time the wipers just worked fine, and still do...
> wouter


 What was the fault message? Perhaps there is a diagnostic test for the wiper controller in VCDS that would check if the problem is with the central display or the wipers. 

Chris


----------



## wouterjansen60 (Aug 27, 2011)

This is the VAS 5051B listing 

Wiper electronics; 
3D1955119 
Frontwiper dealernumber 00000-------2005 
1 fault 00003 014 
"regelapparaat defect" (controlunit defective) 

Thx, wouter


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Surprisingly, often when a controller says it's faulty, then it is... 

Chris


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I just remembered that the wiper controller label file was updated in the latest VCDS software. 

Chris


----------



## wouterjansen60 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Chris, 

Yes, it does seems obvious , however... I Forgot to mention.... I have had this defective controller for a while and ignored this message as everything seemed to work just fine... 

However selecting the "service position" did worked untill now, and even now, the wipers do their work normal, so basicslly i am wondering what the controller does really... 

Where can i find this controller? Thx for your thoughts 
Wouter


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

The controller is in the driver's side wiper motor assembly. There's a slave controller in the passenger's side motor. 

So pushing that maintenance mode button must make the infotainment unit send a CAN bus message to the master, which relays it to the slave... 

I can remember cars that used to have a small lever above the windscreen connected to the wiper blade, which you could turn to do a single wipe. The controller was brain power, the energy came from the driver's last snack!  

Chris


----------



## ..Derek.. (Sep 11, 2009)

I have a Phaeton at the shop right now - customer attemtped wiper swap himself and now the passenger side motor doesnt activate. I have a code for open/short to plus - He didnt put wipers in service position - could he really have done damage. Code wont clear.


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi Derek, 

See if you can manually rotate the wiper arm, this should normally be possible, but of course not recommended when everything is normal. Each wiper arm has its own motor. 
Then remove the wiper blade, then see if you can active the wipers using the control levers. If all this, together with clearing the faults, does not solve the problem, I'm afraid the motor is fried. 

Willem


----------



## wouterjansen60 (Aug 27, 2011)

Weird,

All work fine suddenly, even service position selection, normal wiper behaivior but still have the failure warning.... Shoot me.... Anyway, i leave it sofar.

Regards,
Wouter





wouterjansen60 said:


> This is the VAS 5051B listing
> 
> Wiper electronics;
> 3D1955119
> ...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted. 

Michael


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Anyone know what the OEM blade lengths are ? 

At the moment my RHD car has 24" on the drivers side and 21" on the passenger side, but I notice a lot of aftermarket sellers give the passenger side as 18".


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

My car (UK right hand drive) has 60cm rubber blade length on the driver side, 53cm on the passenger side.

These are UK OEM parts as per the VW catalogue.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## wetsiderkg (Dec 28, 2012)

With all this wiper talk...could someone please post the VW OEM part number for NA models? Thanks


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi (sorry, I don't know your name),

Left hand drive aero wiper blade assembly:
-- Left (60cm) = 3D1 955 425H
-- Right (53cm) = 3D1 955 426B

Right hand drive aero wiper blade assembly:
-- Left (53cm) = 3D2 955 425D
-- Right (60cm) = 3D1 955 426

The rubber wiper part is also listed on its own to cut to size, comes with end caps:
-- LHD: 1K0 955 429B (2 pcs in pack)
-- RHD: 1K0 955 429 (2 pcs in pack)

The OEM parts are made by Bosch. I hope that helps.

Chris


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

My Phaeton I think still has the original wiper blades and surprisingly they work pretty darn good considering they are at least 6 years old. Anyhow, I'd appreciate any online recommendation on where to source OEM blades. I'd prefer not to have to make a trip to a VW dealership if there are economic options with at home delivery.


----------



## StevenFT (Jan 26, 2012)

I know many folks here use 1stVWparts for their DIY parts. I have no personal experience using them but they list the wiper blades at $17.82 (plus shipping, I believe).

I prefer to use Southern VW Parts out of Chesapeake, VA as they are semi-local to me and have provided excellent service. They list wiper blades at $19.16 (which includes shipping).

Southern VW Wiper Blades

Cheers,
Steven


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

Paximus said:


> Hi (sorry, I don't know your name),
> 
> Left hand drive aero wiper blade assembly:
> -- Left (60cm) = 3D1 955 425H
> ...


Do you have instruction on how to replace the insert on this aero wiper blade? I tried on my small one and the end cap broke... but was not able to get it all the way in... about 1/2" cannot be inserted at the end... the insert rips when I tried.

I eneded up buying new set but still has my original one.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

StevenFT said:


> I know many folks here use 1stVWparts for their DIY parts. I have no personal experience using them but they list the wiper blades at $17.82 (plus shipping, I believe).
> 
> I prefer to use Southern VW Parts out of Chesapeake, VA as they are semi-local to me and have provided excellent service. They list wiper blades at $19.16 (which includes shipping).
> 
> ...


Thank for the tip RE Southern VW Parts. They were almost half what my dealer wanted and cheaper than 1stVWparts because they don't charge shipping. $38.32 for left and right blades shipped to my door. Thanks again!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Here is a picture of the part number for the complete wiper blade assembly for the North American (left hand drive) Phaeton.

*Wiper Blade Assemblies*


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

These have got to be the easiest wipers I've ever changed. The hardest part was opening the taped up box. 

The wiper service position feature is really handy... put the blades as close to the edge as possible... simply lift, rotate, remove, replace, rotate, lower takes about 10 seconds per blade.


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

> Here is a picture of the part number for the complete wiper blade assembly for the North American (left hand drive) Phaeton.


What's the shelf life of those blades? The reason I'm asking is that I just now realized there is an expiration date on the box. I bought new wiper blades from my local VW dealer back in November and just now I went and checked the boxes (which I had saved) and would you believe it, they sold me expired ones (10/2013 and 8/2011 !! respectively). The one that expired in 2011 is probably at least 5 years old!?


----------



## kalwis (Jun 21, 2013)

*Start up wiper dance?*

OK Phaeton wiper experts, any ideas why my driver-side (NA) wiper goes through what looks like a homing dance every time the car is started? The wiper jumps in about three or four steps to full travel position, then usually drives back to the normal rest position, but once in awhile hangs up raised requiring manual push-back. This all started after a service procedure requiring the passenger-side unit removed to access the plenum area. Once the position is back to normal the wipers function OK.

I've tried adjusting the start position three times (using slightly different positions) per the manual to stop the dance to no avail. No codes show on the Vag Com for wiper controllers.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Kim,

You will surely have read the TOC thread concerning corrosion in the wiper bearing assembly: Wiper Mechanism Mechanical Failures TOC Photos done.

Perhaps this is causing the drive to stick?

Chris


----------



## kalwis (Jun 21, 2013)

Chris,

I saw the corrosion issue threads, but I think this is different because nothing is "stuck". The driver's side start antics look like a controller directed function because its repeatable in positions exactly. Also, once the sequence is over the wipers perform just fine. The question is why the dance? I suspect the position feedback sensor may be open circuited and this "find the limits test" is some sort of controller backup procedure. The sensors appear to be imbedded however, and not readily examined.

Kim


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

That explanation sounds very plausible, but I would have expected the controller to be designed to raise a DTC.

It would probably not be economical in labour to try and source the Hall effect position sensors and rework the unit.

Chris


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Aug 5, 2012)

Auzivision said:


> These have got to be the easiest wipers I've ever changed. The hardest part was opening the taped up box.
> 
> The wiper service position feature is really handy... put the blades as close to the edge as possible... simply lift, rotate, remove, replace, rotate, lower takes about 10 seconds per blade.


+1 on this. Indeed if you get the OEM blades 10 seconds each is easy to attain. If you can brush your teeth you can change these blades.

Cantrell


----------



## kalwis (Jun 21, 2013)

*Follow-UP... Weird Wiper Homing*

After fighting the herky-jerk homing starts on the driver side wiper for months I located a simple solution on Rock Auto's website. It seems that it is not difficult to install the motor drive shank into the drive frames out of position, and the frames can easily move when disconnected. When the rotational start position between the motors and frames are off NOTHING works right! The cure suggested by Rock Auto is to uncouple the motors from the frames, run the wipers to observe the shafts oscillating, then turn off the wipers. Next use the Info Settings screen to run the bare motors to the service position, then back to the park position (this always selects the lower of the "parks"). Now connect the frames to each motor as shown in the service manual and connect the wipers on the splined shafts at the low parked positions per the manual.

It's nice not to have to lower the driver's side arm by hand once a week!

Kim


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

safe some money on the bosch aerotwins: https://phaetonclub.com/parts/maintenance/wiperblade-rubber-set-bosch-aerotwin.html

jorg


----------



## HIGHIDEHERO (Nov 12, 2018)

*Little Gray Clip - Noobie!*

Hi All,
Just went to change my wipers and I managed to break the little gray clip that sits inside the head of the wiper cover. Can't find the part code or where to get one anywhere!! Can anyone help please?

Best regards

Tris


----------



## RocketVol (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi Tris

Looks like it might be 7L0955439 - Says there are 4 required total between the 2 arms. Looks like this fits under the plastic cover that is attached to the arm itself. For reference the plastic cover is 3D1955205 (LHD) 3D2955205 (RHD) and the arms themselves are:

Left - 3D1955409D (LHD) 3D2955410A (RHD)
Right - 3D1955410C (LHD) 3D2955409A (RHD)

John


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I've just installed Jorg's Aerotwin rubber. It's cheaper, it means you're not throwing away the whole wiper, and it was very easy to do. Shipping took about a week.

The rubber is held in place at one end of the blade by a little tab on the back of the rubber, underneath the end cap. To determine which end to pull off, see which end of the rubber won't slide backwards and forwards. Insert a wide-blade screwdriver between the end of the rubber & the end cap and wiggle/pry it off carefully. Once off, look at the back and lift the metal tab, you only have to lift it a very small way, and the rubber will slide out. Cut the new one to length, slide back in, crimp the tab back into place, and push the end cap on.


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

In this way it is cheaper to change them regurarly, especially in sunny places, they lose their softness and replacement is needed.

Thanks 

Jorg

Verstuurd vanaf mijn HTC One M9 met Tapatalk


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I tried them this morning, the wipers are back to stealth mode with no sound. I remember when I first got the Phaeton, this was something that impressed me greatly, I'd never been in a car with silent wipers before.


----------



## ElSmoko (Feb 10, 2019)

Does anybody know the Bosch aero part number for these blades? Like a fool I measured and ordered some with the same mounting as a Touareg, but it's different to the Phaeton.


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

I had a nightmare finding Bosch blades in the UK. I ordered some from a website(.co.uk) that turned out to be a German site that sent LHD ones. with a minor modification they fit RHD fine and I'm happy again. if you need me to take a piccy of the mod I did so you can grab some LHD ones let me know. 

Ian


----------



## ElSmoko (Feb 10, 2019)

Ah see I measured up and got a 21" and 24" as a pair, but the clip/bracket is the wrong type. Looking around I've not seen a picture of the right type, which worries me a bit. I really don't want to go into taking apart wipers to swap the rubbers. The ones I have slide nicely onto the Phaeton pins, but the width of the blade connector is too narrow so the could slide out and fall off.


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

entwisi said:


> I had a nightmare finding Bosch blades in the UK. I ordered some from a website(.co.uk) that turned out to be a German site that sent LHD ones. with a minor modification they fit RHD fine and I'm happy again. if you need me to take a piccy of the mod I did so you can grab some LHD ones let me know.
> 
> Ian


Pic would be much appreciated. I got a set of non-Bosch blades for each of my P's from amazon but one of them (passenger side) is too short. The fitting isn't identical either so you have to "flex" them on a bit but they do go on. They are apparently sending out replacements for the short ones but I don't have a great deal of faith that they'll last too long so I'm going to order a few sets of Bosch ones for the future.


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

so with LHD blades basically the aeroblade bit catches the bottom of the arm so you need to cut it away, try to leave as much as possible, I was a bit overzealous actually on mine but you can see the basis of what I did










Hmm, doesn't seem to like embedded images from my hosting , try this link http://joseph-kenlan-entwistle.me.uk/phaeton/IMG_20190626_0913194.jpg


----------



## 73blazer (Feb 19, 2020)

BTW, for NA Phaetons (LHD), the two individual part numbers have been replaced with a set part#

3D1-998-002 

It's both complete blade assemblies, the 24" and 21" in one set.


----------



## JAFFAGUY (Sep 17, 2020)

*Blade removal*



dt1963 said:


> Just installed new blades. Once again this vehicle amazes me - that something as simple as wiper replacement can be so simple and yes, elegant, is a testament to VW's engineering prowess.
> Normally I would have had the dealership do this simple task but I'm actually glad I did it myself. Not only did it renew my appreciation of this wonderful car but prevented my perfectly imcompetent service department from screwing it up.
> Dan


Daft I know, I cannot seem to remove the wiper blades from their arms. I put them in the service position, lift them off the screen, rotate blade 45 degrees and they should slide off, I think, but they don't. Even applying a fair amount of force they will not budge. I don't want to break or bend the arms. Am I missing something? Allan


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

JAFFAGUY said:


> Daft I know, I cannot seem to remove the wiper blades from their arms. I put them in the service position, lift them off the screen, rotate blade 45 degrees and they should slide off, I think, but they don't. Even applying a fair amount of force they will not budge. I don't want to break or bend the arms. Am I missing something? Allan


You might have aftermarket blades that weren't specific to the Phaeton. The originals slight on and off super easy.


----------

